# how many sheep can i put on 4 acres?



## meme

re:


----------



## patandchickens

They say you can figure *no more than* 4-5 ewes with their lambs per acre, meaning that's on very good "improved" well-managed well-watered pasture -- on poorer pasture, fewer. That's for the growing season -- during winter you will probably need to feed hay, and most people also need to grain.

You can't make much of any money selling wool unless you happen to be connected to the handspinner/fiber-arts community in your area *and* are in a position to keep the sheep in conditions where the fleece will stay uncontaminated *and* can get it properly shorn.

For lamb prices, check your local market prices, they are usually published online somewhere.

Sheep are fun but should probably be regarded as a hobby rather than a moneymaker 

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## theawesomefowl

I too am thinking of getting sheep, but I am a few years older.
First:
 do research. Www.sheep101.com
Storey's Guide to RaisingSheep
 consider joining 4H to learn more and meet a sheep mentor.

 don't get a ram.

 don't get too many sheep to start with. I would suggest getting a few orphan lambs or weaned lambs and handraising them to be friendly. Or find a breeder in your area and email them. Some breeders are very helpful, and will gladly answer questions.

 if you don't care about wool consider a hair breed. Easier and require less worming too. I am probably getting Katahdins so I can sell the lambs.

 have fun!!!!!!! Tip: PM Beekissed. She answered my questions about hair sheep and was very helpful.

Awesomefowl


----------



## rockdoveranch

I would suggest talking to your local agricultural extension office for recommendations.

Depending on the location and grasses, one track of land could support more or less sheep than another.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

meme said:
			
		

> Hi, i was wondering how much sheep i could put on 4 acres?
> I was thinking about ten, i was also wondering how much i could sell the wool for, and their babies? I am nine years old, and i think i could take care of some sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> please help.


  How many *CAN* you put on 4 acres? or how many _should_ you put on 4 acres?    "just put about 1,000 of them out there and then you will have a funny baa-ing fluffy field you walk on!


----------



## jodief100

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> How many *CAN* you put on 4 acres? or how many _should_ you put on 4 acres?    "just put about 1,000 of them out there and then you will have a funny baa-ing fluffy field you walk on!


Ever see when the herding dogs run across the backs of the sheep?   I am picturing something like that only with the two legged variety of animal trying desperately not to fall.


----------



## rockdoveranch

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Beekissed

Rockdover, that is one beautiful animal in your avatar!  

After knowing what I know now I would seriously adjust my original thoughts on how many sheep per pasture in my area.  If I had the 4 acres next to me I would keep my 3 sheep and maybe add another 5....if that.  Then I would separate that pasture into four paddocks for rotation, keeping one for stockpiling winter forage.  

One has to account for drought conditions....something I hadn't considered here because we had never experienced it in this area.


----------



## jodief100

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Rockdover, that is one beautiful animal in your avatar!


I was thinking the same thing!  Is he your's Rockdover?  Just an amazing animal.


----------



## rockdoveranch

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Rockdover, that is one beautiful animal in your avatar!
> 
> After knowing what I know now I would seriously adjust my original thoughts on how many sheep per pasture in my area.  If I had the 4 acres next to me I would keep my 3 sheep and maybe add another 5....if that.  Then I would separate that pasture into four paddocks for rotation, keeping one for stockpiling winter forage.
> 
> One has to account for drought conditions....something I hadn't considered here because we had never experienced it in this area.


Thanks!  I can proudly say it was me who took that picture of our Old Man.  He is about 6 1/2 now.  He was about 6 months old when we got him.  I do not go in his pasture anymore.  That is left to my brave significant other.

I agree 100% that considering drought conditions and padlocks for rotating is important to the equation.  We have 9 acres devoted just to our sheep.  We had not planned to put sheep in one of the padlocks as we liked it overgrown, but after 2 droughts in a row we had to start using it.

Now, the Texas Barbado ewes are allowed to free range on our other 23 acres during the day and when not lambing.

And thanks too jodief100.


----------

